

Amazon.fr merged comments of RPi and RPi 2 to hide low rating of RPi 2 - forty
http://www.amazon.fr/Raspberry-Pi-Processeur-900MHz-lecteur/dp/B00T2U7R7I/ref=sr_1_1

======
forty
More details: Raspberry Pi 2 used to be low rated because people were angry at
amazon for selling it 13€ more than the RPi 1. Angry comments are now hidden
among the many comments of RPi 1 and RPi 2 appears to be 4.5 stars.

